# Précision GPS



## Manu Cardon (12 Décembre 2011)

J'ai un I-PAD 3G+Wifi que j'utilise professionnellement accompagné de l'application I-NAV X. Cependant lorsque je suis suis à faible allure (3 noeuds environ), la position décroche et la position devient figée, je dois ressortir de l'application, y retourner pour avoir une nouvelle position et éventuellement une vitesse. Quelqu'un a t'il déjà observé ce problème? Est-ce un problème de réglage de sensibilité interne de l'appareil? Est-ce dû à la qualité de l'antenne et dans ce cas une antenne externe (Ultimate GPS) peut-elle résoudre le problème? Merci pour l'aide.


----------

